# Verizon FIOS - Change IP Address?



## vwimports (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello everyone.. I currently have verizion fios and I need to change my IP address. Can this be done? If so how?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Call Verizon. Why do you feel the need to change your IP address?


----------

